# Victoria barge canal



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

I was wanting to do some barge canal fishing this winter I was just wondering if anyone went and took that long cold run last winter. If so was it worth it I know some people that had years ago but havenâ€™t herd anything from recent yeats


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

3 years ago, I did. It was a productive day. Wasn't that cold. Launched at Seadrift


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Lot of fresh water up that way this year.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's probably going to be blown out for this year. Salty years its awesome as well as some of the rivers and some bayous.


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input fellas


----------



## bob gildon (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm planning on making that run possibly this coming weekend i'll post how we do. Usually do fairly well if it's a little cooler weather even with the rain.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Even with the rain there's usually some good reds as long as it's cold enough. Wish I was close enough to go.
Tight lines


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Are there any walk in places? I live pretty close, but donâ€™t have a boat.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

WillieT said:


> Are there any walk in places? I live pretty close, but donâ€™t have a boat.


Not that I know of. We used to always run from Seadrift to fish behind the BP docks which of course is private land. I donâ€™t know about on the Green Lake side.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

*Victoria Barge Canal*

Just a heads up, there is a dredging operation going on in San Antonio bay. An it is heading up the Victoria barge canal. They have completed the ICW portion and are moving north up the Victoria barge canal.. So between the freshwater runoff and the dredging operation the water will probally be a mud hole. Also if you go up there please be careful if you go that way. The dredge barges string pipe out for miles and some of it is just below the waterline.


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

One more good option I think might be a good winter time spot will be six mile up the river a little. Thatâ€™s a great place for non boaters, there is a land owner there that charges very little to go into his place and it is very productive for walk in. But also boaters but U gotta know the bay on the way there for deep drafting boats. And donâ€™t use the older boat ramp there u will hang ur trailer off of the end of the ramp. Been there done that not a good day use the new ramp side


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

WillieT said:


> Are there any walk in places? I live pretty close, but donâ€™t have a boat.


The highway 35 bridge has pretty good access.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SouthTexasSlayer said:


> One more good option I think might be a good winter time spot will be six mile up the river a little. Thatâ€™s a great place for non boaters, there is a land owner there that charges very little to go into his place and it is very productive for walk in. But also boaters but U gotta know the bay on the way there for deep drafting boats. And donâ€™t use the older boat ramp there u will hang ur trailer off of the end of the ramp. Been there done that not a good day use the new ramp side


Thank you for this reminder. I had a friend tell me about this place last year. It is $1 per person, pay on the honor system. I went one day and caught a bunch of dinks, not one keeper. Still had a lot of fun. The bad thing right now is all the rain weâ€™ve had and the road to the river is a pretty rutted up dirt road.

Have you ever caught any good fish back there?


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

I have fished there years ago didnâ€™t go very far up river and did very 4 man limit, and thatâ€™s when the limit was still 10


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Can y'all give more info on this place that is 6 miles up the river? I haven't heard about it, and we fish the area often. Maybe some place we want to try.

Also, last time we were down, which sadly, was last spring, we went up the barge canal on a boat ride to goof off. There are some security signs posted at the mouth of the BP harbor that made it look like you can no longer go in there and fish. Just a note for anyone looking to make that long run. I cannot validate if the signs carry any weight or not, as they mention the local county commissioners court, if memory serves, but they were there at both sides of the bank on your way in.

It has me curious, so if anyone heads up that way soon, please post up some info on if anyone bothered you when fishing?


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

Six mile is a creek in lavaca bay near port lavaca


----------



## bob gildon (Nov 14, 2017)

Six Mile is actually the name of the community ,Placedo creek is waterway that leads back Schlabach's .Fished it 2weekends ago can't load pictures but we did pretty good on the Redfish.Couple of other guy's said they had limited out on trout the Friday before.


----------

